# The Dallas Cowboys - Glory Days



## Blake Bowden (Oct 30, 2009)

:17::17:

[video=youtube;S8PsgRjo37I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8PsgRjo37I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## owls84 (Oct 30, 2009)

WOW!!! I so forgot how good they were.


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 30, 2009)

Cough Jerry Jones was still the owner at that point so can't say it was their glory days.  While they had a good run of Superbowls it wasn't the same as when they were a household name considered God's Team prior to the Jerry Jones come to town Oh hey I fired Tom Landry.


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 30, 2009)

Ps.  I meant to take nothing away from the team in the 90s' they had some great players a Great Coach and did a banged up job.  Hats off to all the Players!


----------

